# Sprained Ankle



## horseluver50

My horse just sprained her front ankle today. She mustv'e slipped on ice or something. She can barely move and when she does it looks like a lot of pain, and her head goes straight up and straight down to the ground.

Does anyone have an idea how long a sprained ankle might take to heal on it's own? Does it need to be wrapped?


----------



## horseluver50

I've been reading a bunch of info on the internet, and it looks like everyone puts them in a confined area, wraps it, calls out the vet or gives bute.
She is in her field with another horse, no wrap, no vet and no bute. The person where I board says that if we leave it, it should get better, because that's what they did with their other horse when it sprained its ankle.

But, is it also possible that it isn't a sprain? That it might be worse or something? All I know is that she doesn't want to put any weight on it, and when she does it takes her forever.


----------



## cakemom

I would definately call the vet out. I'd be inclined to confine her as well. Not giving her pain meds is a good thing on my opinion as you turned her out, the pain will help her make better decisions to limit herself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear

If the horse isn't wanting to bear weight on her leg, I'd call the vet *immediately* and I would not turn her out. Is there any heat or swelling anywhere in the leg?


----------



## apachiedragon

I had one that was prone to spraining ankles when he was younger. After the third time (different legs) I never rode him without polos, and was very careful not to make any sharp turns. Thankfully he outgrew it, and did not have any problems after that. But yes, we would confine him to a small paddock or his stall and keep it wrapped. I only gave him bute when he was in a small enough area that he wouldn't get too rambunctious if the pain eased, so he didn't make it any worse.


----------



## horseluver50

I was there just a few hours after it happened, and it was extremely hot. It was larger than the other leg for sure as well. It felt really hot.
The person where I board works for my vet, and she leaves it. But, should I call the vet to check it out anyways?
I feel so bad for her


----------



## churumbeque

horseluver50 said:


> I was there just a few hours after it happened, and it was extremely hot. It was larger than the other leg for sure as well. It felt really hot.
> The person where I board works for my vet, and she leaves it. But, should I call the vet to check it out anyways?
> I feel so bad for her


 I would call the vet, you are just guessing it is a sprain. I would like to know for sure and treat it properly. She could have been kicked, it could be a fracture or anything


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I would for sure call the vet.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

horseluver50 said:


> I've been reading a bunch of info on the internet, and it looks like everyone puts them in a confined area, wraps it, calls out the vet or gives bute.


It sounds like a sprain...and they can be anywhere from very minor to making the horse 3 legged lame. For major sprains, this is my routine...

- Confine the horse to a stall or small paddockto keep it from running around and something with good footing.
- Unless it's already cold outside (like around freezing), cold water hose (10 minutes) or ice (20 minutes) the fetlock area. If you have one of those neat splint boots that you can put a cold pack in, they work well. An ice pack or bag of frozen peas wrapped with an elastic bandage works well in a pinch. Do this 3-4 times a day as long as you feel the heat/swelling. With sprains, usually the 2nd and 3rd days are the worst.
- You can give bute to help with the pain and swelling, too.

You should start to see some improvement after the 3rd day...if not, that is when I call a vet. Bring the horse back slowly..tendons take a long time to fully heal. With a bad sprain, I'll start a little hand walking after 5 days and see how it progresses.

Good luck...it's hard to see your horse hobbling along, but they typically look a lot worse than they are.


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks everyone!
Today she was actually a lot better. She is walking on it, but limping. It is not that hot anymore, and there is not much swelling at all.
She was walking fine, and didn't look as painful, but still limping


----------



## trailhorserider

My foal actually did something to his leg today along the same lines, but thankfully he doesn't seem lame. But the fetlock on his "good" back leg is swollen and puffy. We have lots of snow and ice right now, so I bet he slipped or hit it on something. As he's sound on it (he was trotting around with his tail in the air like an Arabian) and the weather is very cold, I'm just going to keep an eye on it. 

The little booger just can't stay healthy for very long!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

horseluver50 said:


> She was walking fine, and didn't look as painful, but still limping


If she is still limping that means it is still painful.


----------



## horseluver50

^^ I know that. I said it isn't AS painful. Because the first day she wouldn't step on it at all, and now she is walking without hesitation.


----------

